# What are the dots on the cars mean in Uber user app?



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

Why do I have red,orange, yellow and green dots on top of my car in the Uber user app?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ShannonT said:


> Why do I have red,orange, yellow and green dots on top of my car in the Uber user app?


Fireworks or balloons. Uber likes to put decorations on the cars during holidays.


----------



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like balloons. Thanks. I just started driving.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Could be glitter. It goes EVERYwhere and is impossible to get rid of!


----------



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ShannonT said:


> Why do I have red,orange, yellow and green dots on top of my car in the Uber user app?


I don't see anything?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's the targeting process. Green is good, Orange is ok, yellow is caution and red means that Uber has targeted you for elimination. By the way, what color dot is on top of your car?

This was a recent Phoenix driver taken out by Uber because he let his rating slip to a 4.2


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Could be glitter. It goes EVERYwhere and is impossible to get rid of!


That stuff is EVIL.
It should be outlawed.


----------



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't see anything?


The dots showed up only on New Year Eve.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ShannonT said:


> The dots showed up only on New Year Eve.


So, now my phone has 'the pox'?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ShannonT said:


> The dots showed up only on New Year Eve.


Oh, Uber does stuff like that on holidays, for example, on St Paddy's day dont freak if the icons turn green, or become little leprechauns. 
I think the dots were to meant to be bubbles or confetti, or something New Year's-ish


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Could be glitter. It goes EVERYwhere and is impossible to get rid of!


I thought that was commonly referred to as Stripper Dust?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ShannonT said:


> Why do I have red,orange, yellow and green dots on top of my car in the Uber user app?


Still trying to get them offa my car. Soap and water doesn't work.


----------

